# EOS vs Lexus SC430



## Jasdmw (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi folks;
Have been lurking here and the Lexus sites on the web, trying to get a flavour of comparisons between these 2 cars. Am seriously considering both and struggling a bit with the pros/cons of each. Some tell me I'm looking at 2 ends of the spectrum. Am looking at used and seems the pricing is close ('06 Lexus VS 09+ Eos). Have learned a lot from this site and am wondering if anyone cares to comment on which they might consider and more importantly why. Am going to use it as a daily driver, but commute is about 10 KM; short by any stretch. Will also be equipping either with winter tires. We want a commuter car that we can drop the top on in the nice weather to enjoy wine country around home. 
Some things I see as prime differences;
We have another Lexus and it's a great ride (RX 350). No trouble what so ever. Eos has had some issues (DSG, side windows freezing, gaskets, oil consumption in early 2.0 (FSI??) design, etc). 
Really like the sunroof in the Eos; none none in the SC
SC has a V8, but that's not a huge deal (talking about fuel consumption)
SC is rear drive, but again, winter tires and the RX for those really bad days.
So, if anyone wants to chime in, I'm all ears (so to speak!)


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: EOS vs Lexus SC430 (Jasdmw)*

I'm not trying to start a debate but the only justification to the "2 ends of the spectrum" comment would be the price range. We have a Lexus IS250 in the family and I think the Eos interior is every bit as luxurious and refined as the Lexus. 
Performance wise I find the Eos more fun to drive and not because of the top. Both cars have 200hp but the Eos feels much more peppy and limber and gives a feeling of command in corners unlike the IS250. Now that may be different in the SC. I can't comment on that because I've never driven one.
However, you are correct with quality. While our Lexus has not been trouble free it's issues are far less in numbers and severity compared to my Eos. But I wouldn't call the Eos unreliable either, It's never stranded me. 
My preference is front wheel drive. I just don't visit the track enough or tool around on public streets to warrant whatever improvements rear wheel drive has in the handling department. I grew up with rear wheel drive, I much prefer the peace of mind traction that front wheel drive delivers in bad weather. And for me the sunroof was the reason I purchased the Eos. I just couldn't go back to a dark top.


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: EOS vs Lexus SC430 (Jasdmw)*

Hi Jasdmw,
The two are not very comparable. For me, I would ask myself if I could live with 2 less seats. The SC's rear seats are not all usable for people, the Eos can fit kids and small adults for short trips.
If this is just a toy - a fun, summer car, I'd be hard pressed not to choose a roadster, which is what the SC is more like (I love the look of the new Z4, actually). However, mine's a daily driver, so I needed the extra cargo / people space. Plus the sunroof makes things a bit brighter during the long winters here in Canada. You have an RX for all the practical needs, while I do not.
OH! And I'm a golfer (not a good one), and most roadsters don't fit my clubs.








You've got a tough decision - very different personalities of vehicles you are comparing...if they were both new, this comparison would be crazy! LOL...you could buy 2 Eos for the price of 1 new SC (if they are still made).
Just my 2 cents.
Mike


----------



## d.wills. (Mar 21, 2010)

*Re: EOS vs Lexus SC430 (ashbinder)*

i work for a lexus and imo the sc is a piece of crap. it has been the same since 2002 while every other one of there cars have been upgraded. if you like lexus and would like a convertible get either the is250c or is350c. the 350c has more power and is cheaper the sc and looks a hell of a lot better. also the cost of 4 tires in the sc is $1200 or before any labor cost.


----------



## Jasdmw (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks much for all the insightful input. You all brought up ecsllent points and food for thought. Am still on the fence so will need to do some serious test driving and deal making to see which way we go.


----------

